# Mountain view at Marriott Ko'Olina?



## ada903 (Apr 15, 2010)

We have an II exchange at Ko Olina for January 2011, and it's mountain view, according to the ZZAB code.  I read the stories about how bad the refinery/parking lot views can be, and I assume we have zero chance to upgrade the view.  What floor or location should I request, within the mountain view category, in order to avoid the worst view, or does it not matter?  Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## GregT (Apr 15, 2010)

First of all, congrats on the exchange!  I love Ko Olina (only been once, though) and I can't wait to go back......

For mountain view, I would request the original building, with room numbers ending 01-08 (even numbers are pool side, and better), the higher the better.  There's a small number of rooms that are Mountain View category, but laid out in such a manner to provide something of an ocean view.

Ko Olina's room categories left some rooms in the original building that actually have a very modest ocean view.    We were there two months ago and loved it (and had a very nice peek of the ocean).

Of course, expect dumpster view, and anything will be great!

Congrats on the exchange....


----------



## susanmmm (Apr 15, 2010)

*Currently at Ko Olina*

Hello and congrats on your exchange.  We are currently at Ko Olina staying in a mountain view unit.  We requested the original building (Hale Kona Tower) on a high floor.  We were given a dedicated 2 bedroom (not lock off) on the 8th floor of the Hale Nai'a Tower.  It is the newest building and only half the building is open.  We do have a view of the refinery as well as a nice view of the marina and a little view of Lagoon 4.  I think the key (at least for me) is getting a high floor.  The lower floors would be very questionable.   The parking structure - which is below us, goes up to the second floor.  So any room below about the 6th floor might not be as great.  You will thoroughly enjoy your stay here.  It is an exceptional property.  Aloha!

Susan


----------



## GregT (Apr 16, 2010)

Susan,

Two questions if I could:

1) Have they started construction on Building 4 (or any indication when that might happen?)
2) Is Ko Olina Station/Center open at all, or still dormant?

Thanks very much, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 16, 2010)

GregT said:


> Susan,
> 
> Two questions if I could:
> 
> ...



I'm not Susan, but I live only a few miles from Ko'Olina and go there often.  For your first question, they haven't even finished the interior of half of building 3 and stopped it quite awhile ago.  So, no they haven't started building 4 and I doubt they will anytime soon if ever.

Ko'Olina station is showing signs of life and there's a just tacos and 2 scoops ice cream shop which are just about to open anytime now if they're not already open.  I'm very good friends with somebody who's seriously thinking about opening a shop there and I know he's trying to stall to be as close as possible to disney's opening in the fall of 2011.  So, I think you'll really see that come to complete life in about a year.  The Disney property is going up super quick in Hawaii terms.  I think they'll definately meet their opening timeline goals.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 16, 2010)

BTW, I've stayed at Marriott's Ko'Olina at least 5 times in the past and I've always been in the original building.  The views I've had I've actually enjoyed quite a bit.  On the mountain side you get a view of the marina which is nice and also the ocean past the marina.  I'm not sure, but I don't think there is an oil refinery and I think it's just large gasoline storage tanks in the industrial park across the harbor from the marina.  That industrial area certainly isn't pumping out smoke out of large smokestacks like you would expect with a refinery.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 16, 2010)

It is an oil refinery.  I just looked it up and learned something.  I have to give them credit for doing a hell of a job b/c I can't remember ever seeing smoke coming out of there and I've never smelled anything and I'm over in kapolei/ko'olina quite a bit.


----------



## David10225 (Apr 16, 2010)

My upcoming July exchange there says:

2 Bedroom Penthouse Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Mountain view

So I guess that's the top floor of some building...any clue which or purely random?


----------



## ada903 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the info!  My other question is whether this two bedroom is a lock-off unit - it shows a king size bed in the master and a queen size in the second bedroom, and it shows a big fridge (18-19 cubic feet) as well as small fridge (3-5 cubic feet).  Just wondering if all two bedrooms in the mountain view category are lockoffs!  Thanks everyone again, I love TUG!


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 16, 2010)

The two fridges are a giveaway that it IS a lock-off.  Just got back from Ko Olina two weeks ago, and LOVED it!  Congratulations on a great exchange!

David, I had a penthouse mountain view.  It was the nicest room I have had at a MVC resort!  We were in Hale Naia, our penthouse was on the 11th floor.  Great view of the marina and a nice ocean view, as well.  My request, which I made 28 days prior to arriving, was for Hale Naia, close as possible to the elevator.  It worked for us!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 16, 2010)

David10225 said:


> My upcoming July exchange there says:
> 
> 2 Bedroom Penthouse Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Mountain view
> 
> So I guess that's the top floor of some building...any clue which or purely random?



There are only two towers with 2 BR penthouse, mountain view units - Hale Moana (8 units) and Hale Nai'a (1 unit).


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 16, 2010)

We've been to Ko'Olina twice and got these rooms.  We were told this room was a mountain view room but I think it was an ocean view room.  It was room 803 in the Hale Kona building:






Next, time we stayed we got room in the Hale Nai'a room.  I want to say were on the 8th floor.  I'm kinda wondering if we got upgraded as it looks like an ocean view room to me.  I was happy with it.  






Both times our reservation said that we had an mountain view room.   I never call and request when I exchange in.  I figured it is useless and I'm alway pleasantly surprised in the rooms we end up in.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 16, 2010)

And, if you are worried this is what a refinery view looks like, I don't think it is that bad but some people might be disappointed with it:






This picture was taken from the 8th floor Kona building.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 16, 2010)

That doesn't look bad at all, actually!  The views are beautiful!  Besides, we probably won't be out on the balcony too much, it gets dark early in January, so by the time we get back to the room in the evening, there won't be much need for a view.  I am excited, it will be out first time to Oahu!


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 16, 2010)

actually the refinery/marina view is my husband's favorite (and we also own ocean view)  He is an engineer and loves to look at marina, what's going on/moving out etc he also loved to look at construction cranes when the new buildings were going up

Actually when we do get this view i just like to look at boats in the marina, ocean, etc
At KoOline, an ocean view must include being able to see ocean from inside, not just on balcony


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 17, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> At KoOline, an ocean view must include being able to see ocean from inside, not just on balcony


  I didn't know that.  So, we definitely had mountain view rooms as both rooms you had to go out on the balcony look to one side to see the ocean.  The view straight ahead was not of the ocean.  Thanks for clarifying that as I've always been happy with our room assignment.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2010)

So it sounds like the only thing to request is a higher floor?


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 17, 2010)

ada903 said:


> So it sounds like the only thing to request is a higher floor?



I would say that for mountain views, that is a much safer bet.  There are probably TUGgers who have had success with lower floor units, but there is a risk of getting parking lot views on the mountain view side that are pretty poor, in my opinion.  I know that some of the lowest floor units in Hale Naia are at eye-level with the parking garage...


----------



## larue (Apr 17, 2010)

For a mountain view, the Moana Tower (furthest from the beach and the northern-most building) is great.  The building is positioned in a way that you usually get a great head-on view of the mountains toward Kapolei.  Also very hard to see the refinery from a mountain view in that building.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2010)

I will do that, thank you again everyone for the advice!


----------



## gardon (Apr 17, 2010)

*code*

We too are going to Ko Olina for the first time and appreciate the responses you have gotten.  My question for you is:  where did you find the code that told you that you will have a mountain view?


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2010)

In your Interval International account, under "my history", a code will be listed under the exchange info.  Moreover, a few days after you booked your reservation, you can use the Marriott confirmation number (not the Interval International confirmation number, but the Marriott reservation number that is listed on the first page of your electronic confirmation and usually starts with 8), to look up your reservation on the Marriott website:

https://www.marriott.com/reservation/lookupReservation.mi

This is a pretty neat feature, it applies to all Marriott exchanges and getaways through Interval International.


----------



## gardon (Apr 18, 2010)

*code tells location*

Thanks so much for that information; I never knew that before!  Now I know I have a platinum ocean view.  Is it possible to pin it down further, and is there a site map with villa numbers that can be used as a reference?


----------



## m61376 (Apr 18, 2010)

gardon said:


> Thanks so much for that information; I never knew that before!  Now I know I have a platinum ocean view.  Is it possible to pin it down further, and is there a site map with villa numbers that can be used as a reference?



Villas are assigned at check-in, so there is no villa assignment on your confirmation. View categories on exchanges are usually the same as on the confirmation from II, but sometimes differ. Hopefully you will retain an OV.

Have a great trip!


----------



## NboroGirl (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mountain View*

We loved, LOVED our mountain view at Ko'Olina:





We are golfers and we enjoy watching golfers on the golf course.  Plus the view of the mountains was very serene and pretty.  If we looked far to our right we could see the refinery.  Slighty to our right the villas overlooked the parking garage.  I would've been annoyed if I got one of those rooms, but the best advice bears repeating:  ask for a high floor and whatever you get should be fine.


----------



## Faust (May 15, 2010)

We will be going to Mariott’s Ko Olina July 03, 2010 to July 10, 2010. 

We have IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):

Am I right to Assume that we will be on a very high floor with a descent mountain view and maybe a view of the water?


----------



## brigechols (May 15, 2010)

Faust said:


> We will be going to Mariott’s Ko Olina July 03, 2010 to July 10, 2010.
> 
> We have IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):
> 
> Am I right to Assume that we will be on a very high floor with a descent mountain view and maybe a view of the water?



You will be on a top floor of Hale Moana which is the only tower with lock-off island view penthouse units.


----------



## Faust (May 15, 2010)

Dose any of the one bedroom penthouse units on top floor of Hale Moana building have a small view of the ocean? And if so what room number would that be?  
Anyone know the (front desk) manager’s name?  pm me if you don’t want to disclose.


----------



## raybrun (May 23, 2010)

*Anyone know what code "Unit: OVTM (1 bedroom)"means?*

For our Ko-olina stay this summer-
I got that code from the "my history" section on II. I hope it means ocean view since I gave up a MOC ocean view(OBOV), the same week to get this.


----------



## brigechols (May 23, 2010)

raybrun said:


> For our Ko-olina stay this summer-
> I got that code from the "my history" section on II. I hope it means ocean view since I gave up a MOC ocean view(OBOV), the same week to get this.



It is an ocean view, master bedroom lock- off of a two bedroom unit.


----------



## lynellebarnes (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ko Olina Garden View*

Hi, we are going to the Ko Olina for the first time this Oct 2nd, 2010! We rented it from redweek (garden veiw-1 bedroom) but we are now offically owners there starting in 2012 of a 2 bedroom, garden view. Anyway, with construction there in recent years, what is the best building as of 2010 to ask for a garden view in or just ask for highest floor? I know a few garden view rooms have a "peak a boo" water view from balcony right?! Thanks! Lyn


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 8, 2010)

I was able to get an exchange to Ko'Olina in Easter of 2011 for my summer Timberlodge.     I could not believe it. :whoopie:   My code is "ZZAA".  Does anyone know what kind of two bedroom is it?  I've tried the confirmation that begins with 8....... as instructed in this earlier posting, but it wouldn't work for me.  Might be because it's a trust name rather than my last name.  I am so stoked.  First time to Ko'Olina and first time for my kids to Hawaii.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 8, 2010)

It will work on the website, but it takes 1-2 days before your reservation info becomes available through Marriott online.  ZZAA should be oceanview.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 8, 2010)

I was there last November in a Mountain View.  I got a relatively high floor in the newest tower.  It faced the refinery but it wasn't that bad.  Nice views of sunrise.  I would position my chair on lanai to face Lagoon 4.

The alternative room that was offered to me was ground floor facing the pool but with small kids I didn't want to risk them walking off the ground floor lanai (no railings) and into the pool.

The rooms and the resort are very nice.  You'll have a great time regardless of the view.


----------

